
10 Tech Predictions for the Next 10 Years - amitch5903
https://medium.com/startup-study-group/10-bold-technology-predictions-for-the-next-10-years-fc05de1cc9e#.k81mqrrqf
======
pedalpete
"3D Printing will never gain broad consumer appeal"

The author says that less than 5% of the population will own a 3D printer. I
agree with that, but that isn't the interesting bit.

What amount of the population will own 3D printed products. I don't need to
have my own 3D printer if their is a Kinkos like company that can print items
I want (or shops have them printed and I buy from the shop) and have it
delivered by drone minutes later.

Why would I want the overhead of having a 3D printer? How many people actually
have or want to have paper printers today?

